# New car detail



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

*New car detail RCZ- More interior shots added !*

This is the first chance I've had to finally do a full detail of the RCZ and get her ready for winter.
A total of 10 hours spent, over 3 days :!: 
It was posted on the RCZ forum so I decided to add it on here too.

Friday:
I cleaned the new leather and then protected it with leather protector.
The interior was hoovered 
All the interior brightwork was polished with Werkstat Prime Polish.

Saturday:
Wheels:
Started with the wheels as usual.
First they were power-washed down.









Then using my 2 bucket method - green containing water and shampoo (Chemical Guys Wash and Gloss), purple for rinsing, the alloys were cleaned using a variety of wheel brushes for spokes, rear of wheels, wheel arches, tyres, etc









Once all 4 wheels cleaned - power washed down

Next onto the snowfoam. 
1 inch of snowfoam put into the foam bottle, topped with a couple of drops of shampoo (same as above) then topped with luke warm water.









Attached to power washer and the fun begins ..... !
The thicker the snow foam the better it works, I've found. It looks almost like shaving foam.
Here's some pics



























Whilst the snowfoam is dwelling (usually for 5 minutes) I work around the car with a little detailing brush, cleaning the front grill, the badges front and back, the door shuts and the petrol cap.









After 5 mins, the snowfoam is rinsed off with the power washer, making sure all suds are removed.

Next its on to washing the car. I was using my new wash mitt for the first time, the Dodo Supernatural WAsh Mitt (otherwise known as the cat !)









It drinks water this thing but with it being bigger than normal wash mitts, it cleans the car quicker - which is always a good thing !

Using the two bucket method again (different buckets to those used to wash the wheels). Green containg water and shampoo (same shampoo as above) and red for rinsing. Wash one panel at a time










Rinse









Wash another panel and so on









Now, its time to rinse with an open ended hose. You get less standing water on the car, making drying quicker and easier.









A selection of drying towels to do the job and also some Chemical Guys Synthetic Detailer to aid drying and get rid of any water marks. 









Oh, and stop any of those dreaded water marks from the wing mirrors, I used my hairdryer to dry them out. Hey Presto :!:

My next stage is usually to get rid of any tar deposits however as I've only driven the car 100 miles, there was no evidence of any so on to the next stage.

This is a new product to me but one I felt that I needed to try especially on a new car and because its white.

So you spray Iron X onto the paintwork, wait 2-3 minutes and then wait for it to turn red - purple. The spots you see below are the iron filings which have turned colour but were naked to the eye before the Iron X was applied. These are wiped with a cloth and then the paintwork rinsed. This was done all around the car. In actual fact there wasn't much - probably due to the fact that the RCZ hadn't been sat around for months on end in a compound or next to a railway line.

Spraying on:









Iron filing / contaminants









After the Iron X, I planned to clay, but because the Iron X found so little contamination and after running my fingers over the paintwork, it already felt very smooth, so I decided that claying wasn't necessary this time. Probably a job for next Spring.

Now at this stage, my hubby went off to do some shopping, so I don't have any pics of the next couple of stages as time was getting on and it gets dark early these days !

Windows:
I set to work on the windows to apply the new rain repellent that I had recently bought, which lasts for 2 years or 20K miles approximately. First I used Werkstat Prime Polish to deep clean the glass all round. Then I applied the Gtechniq G1. One coat to the side windows and wing mirrows, 3 coats to the windscreen and rear window, leaving 10 minutes between each coat. The residue is then buffed off with a microfibre cloth.

Polishing:
I polished the car using Gtechniq P1 and was applied with a hand polishing pad to all the paintwork - NOT the roof or the arches. I did a panel at a time, then buffed off. Really user friendly.

Applying Sealant:
Next up, I've read many threads on car detailing forums, arguments for and against waxes v sealants. Some people have been suggesting that a wax attracts dirt to a car whereas a sealant keeps a car looking cleaner for longer. Sealants still have protective properties in the same way that waxes do. Furthermore, I'd been reading for months, how this particular sealant always works well on white cars and brings out the flake in metallic / pearlescent paints.

So, I decided that I would go down the sealant route this time. If its going to keep my white car looking cleaner for longer in the winter, then all the better. I've also used this previously on my hubby's old car and can vouch for the fact that it really does enhance the flake.

Sealant used on the paintwork was Werkstat Trigger. Spray it on the car or micro fibre cloth and wipe it across each panel at a time. I then use a clean microfibre cloth to buff. I applied 3 layers, leaving half an hour between each coat for it to cure.









Sealing wheels and dressing tyres:
In between each coat of sealant, I then applied a sealant to the alloys. The wheel sealant used was Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. This does exactly what it says on the bottle. It seals the wheels as well as giving a great shine and lasts approx 3 months between applications. All 4 wheels are sealed, then I return to the first one to buff and on to the next and so on.


















The tyres were dressed with my current favourite - Autosmart Highstyle. Applied with a brush and left for half an hour then lightly wipe down with an old cloth to stop sling.

Polishing Roof Arches:
I decided to apply the Werkstat Prime Polish to the roof arches. It brought the arches up very nicely. I also applied it to the roof. I'd noticed there were a few light swirls on the roof so decided to use the same polish on the roof as its not too aggresive. It removed the swirls and added a nice shine.

Unfortunately, the light had gone at this time so I had to call it a day. Some further things to be done Sunday morning.

Sunday morning:
Applied G-Techniq C2 - a sealant to the roof. This is a new product and boasts 8 months protection. Applied with a foam pad, left for 15 minutes and then buffed off.

Lastly, after the 3 coats of Werkstat Trigger applied to the paintwork yesterday, I topped this up with a coat of Werkstat Gloss. This added a lovely wet shine.

Finished shots :
People often say that its difficult to capture reflections on white cars but I think you'll see, we have a few here :thumbup:



























































































And some flake pop









Thanks for looking :thumbup:

```

```


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice write up on a cool looking car.

Love the seats, would love to see more of the interior.

Enjoy the car.


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks very nice. 

I love the look of this car (especially the roof) something a bit different. 

That Disco 3 looks like a wash could be on the cards for it!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice write up and pics of a superb looking car.

I really like the look of these.

And that seems a wide angle lens you have on that camera of yours!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Fantastic !!!!!
Best regards from portugal .
Very "simple choices" but with wonderful results 
Amazing!!! Foto/Car/Shine


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work on a superb looking car! The RCZ really does look fantastic.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

nice car...............nice job!

mundo


----------



## Bibendum (Jun 19, 2010)

Great looking car.

Great write up.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice detail and write-up.:thumb:

Seen a few of these cars about, from the back I can't help thinking Boxster lights.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous car, looking through your detailing pics has made me realise how sexy they are, so much so I just had to tweet about it! Just to state the fact!

Great pics from detail too, especially like the snow foam ones, the cars having a nice shave


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

cool write up - Ive driven a couple of RCZ's and just feel that for the money they complete lack just about everything they should lol... Front seats are cool, rear window is cool and the look is to - but that is it.

Come up a treat though


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Have to say I love these cars never seen on the road just in dealerships; to my mind everything is right about these, the style is because the proportions are just SO right.. 

Can't help but think just like the 206 cc was an Icon of it's time then this could be the same. To me I always think it would look cool with logos on wizzing down the Le Mans Straight !


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

>


Best, Snowfoam, Pic, Ever :lol:


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice attitude and write up!

Wish my wife knew her products like that  (car products i meant!)


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely job, great finish and adore the wheels :thumb: 

(and the xxx


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Gorgeous car and great write up. Really like the above pic. :thumb::thumb:

There's one the same a few streets from me and it it looks awesome on the road. They're a real head turning car and still seem pretty rare.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments guys (and gals).

Makes all the hard work worthwhile.

The seats are bespoke. I had them re-trimmed so its totally original and I'm really pleased with them.
http://www.theseatsurgeons.com/metadot/index.pl
in York did them. Excellent team of guys.:thumb:

I'm totally in love with the car - it certainly stands out from the crowd.:thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice write up. I like the seats. :thumb: More pics of the interior :smile:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great write up & pics! Really like these cars, great results on her


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well some people have been asking for more pics of my interior so here are a few.

Before:


















After:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, stunning interior


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice car and came up well. Never seen one before....have I missed something!!!!!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Very informative write up and nice car.

Beep, beep:driver:

Just seen the interior pics before and after! Very impressive and looks tons better with the bespoke finish.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad I came back for a second look, the interior is beautiful classy elegant & different :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Nice car and came up well. Never seen one before....have I missed something!!!!!


Noooooo, the worlds just turned a bit since you stopped to look last :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> wow, stunning interior


Thanks very much:thumb:



Mirror Finish said:


> Nice car and came up well. Never seen one before....have I missed something!!!!!


You certainly have. When you see one - you'll definitely remember it :argie:



Mr Face said:


> Glad I came back for a second look, the interior is beautiful classy elegant & different :thumb:


Well thank you kind sir - that's kind of you to say so.

I had my ideas about how I wanted the interior to look and the guys at the Seat Surgeons in York, really did me proud :thumb:


----------



## Pagey360 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice car, Interior is beautiful! Great results too!


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, that car looks fantastic.

-Kody-


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lovely motor! I think dawn has competition for the woman with the best looking car on here!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Lovely motor! I think dawn has competition for the woman with the best looking car on here!


Steady on there - I've always admired the dedication and superb results that Dawn puts in with her detailing. I think I've a way to go yet - but very kind of you to say so :thumb:


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

NIce Car, And Review!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

As I said before the car looks great, and the seats look so much better than the standard cloth. The finish of the leather and the stitching looks very good.

How long did it take them to do the retrim?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great colour, looks really good!

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work, and the first rcz i have seen done. But this is very alien to me, you did the car whilst your hubby went shopping! NICE:thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Very nice work, and the first rcz i have seen done. But this is very alien to me, you did the car whilst your hubby went shopping! NICE:thumb:


stangalang I will have to agree with that one!

Cracking car, didnt realise you seats could be done that kind of standard!

The colour is :thumb:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

A new Pug I actually like the look of, real nice, good work to.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumb:


CJA Valeting said:


> As I said before the car looks great, and the seats look so much better than the standard cloth. The finish of the leather and the stitching looks very good.
> 
> How long did it take them to do the retrim?


As the RCZ is a new model mine was the first they had done. Therefore they had to draw up templates and patterns which involves removing the cloth from the seats and measuring all the dimensions, etc. Paul from Seat Surgeons personally took the patterns to China to have the leather made up. Because of this it took 3.5 weeks to do. If a model has been done before, it will take a week to refit otherwise. This is top quality Nappa leather too. Quality is their strap line at Seat Surgeons - highly recommended:thumb:



stangalang said:


> Very nice work, and the first rcz i have seen done. But this is very alien to me, you did the car whilst your hubby went shopping! NICE:thumb:


Yes it probably is a bit alien. But he gets his Disco 4 detailed by me too, so he can't really complain.



Kap01 said:


> stangalang I will have to agree with that one!
> 
> Cracking car, didnt realise you seats could be done that kind of standard!
> 
> The colour is :thumb:


The leather is top quality Nappa leather and is actually better quality than the leather supplied by the car manufacturers.:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

beautiful car and great reflections especially as it's on white paint.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I did a RCZ last month and there a lovely car to work on.
You have done a great job along with a great write up :thumb: Oh and great plate 

Robbie


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I did a RCZ last month and there a lovely car to work on.
> You have done a great job along with a great write up :thumb: Oh and great plate
> 
> Robbie


Thanks Robbie. Yes they are a lovely car to work on - its got such lovely curves :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks Robbie. Yes they are a lovely car to work on - its got such lovely curves :argie::argie::thumb:


From my point of view there is nothing better than running your hands all over lovely curves :doublesho more so when your getting paid for it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## v8ddg (May 18, 2011)

great pictures and write up


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

i like, what a beauty.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My sons teacher has one of those and I would be more than happy to rub my hands over her curves..........the car!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yes I think she's gorgeous - certainly gets a LOT of attention on the road. She's now wearing CG EZ Glaze, CG Blacklight topped with Zymol concours following her Spring Detail. She looks even more beautiful. :argie:
She's due her Summer detail next month.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

great work. Lovely cars and you dont see many of them!


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful detail and a beautiful car as well, congratulations!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks guys. Yes I think she's gorgeous - certainly gets a LOT of attention on the road. She's now wearing CG EZ Glaze, CG Blacklight topped with Zymol concours following her Spring Detail. She looks even more beautiful. :argie:
> She's due her Summer detail next month.


Fantastic combo! I would have left out the Blacklight but that's just me. Gives the wax a nice base though. Any recent pictures?

Amazing write up, seemed to miss this first time around. What a simply stunning car. I seen 3 or 4 black ones in the flesh now and wow! So much presence!

I'm a massive coupe fan anyway but they raised the bar looks wise with this. Everything I look for in a car tbh.

Have a look at the polished bliss website for their show in shine competition, I think you could have a chance!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, car looks great. nice job.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice. How did everything hold up through winter? My dad's been talking about getting one of these in the silky blue colour but he's only had his 207 GTi for a year or so.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic combo! I would have left out the Blacklight but that's just me. Gives the wax a nice base though. Any recent pictures?
> 
> Amazing write up, seemed to miss this first time around. What a simply stunning car. I seen 3 or 4 black ones in the flesh now and wow! So much presence!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Gally:thumb: Unfortunately I haven't had chance to get any pics of her wearing her new products. If I manage to get some I will post them up.

They certainly are a stunning car and the view out of the wing mirrors is to die for. Its a great car to drive and I'm just in :argie:



woodymbr said:


> Very nice. How did everything hold up through winter? My dad's been talking about getting one of these in the silky blue colour but he's only had his 207 GTi for a year or so.


In the end I ended up with 6 layers of Werkstat on the paintwork so she remained very well protected throughout winter, right up to the beginning of March when I carried out her Spring detail. As for driving her in the winter, there was a period of a week when I couldn't drive it as the snow was so deep round here, I couldn't get her out of the drive. Had to use hubby's 4x4 instead When I did drive her in the snow she handled okay, just do everything slowly and controlled. I would highly recommend the RCZ to anyone - I've a constant smile on my face because she's just so much fun to drive and absolutely gorgeous to look at:thumb:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Amazing reflections for a white car:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, the best looking RCZ I have seen! Stunning results!

Love the interior too


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks MatrixGuy and Babalu826:thumb:

Still very pleased with the car and the interior. Worth every penny I spent on it :thumb:


----------



## Trunkstuff (May 16, 2011)

Good work! Looks really nice!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Trunkstuff - very kind of you to say so :thumb:


----------

